# Terry's Village



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Nice, some great stuff, a lot of country and cute stuff if you're into that too. But overall pretty average on the prices.

http://www.terrysvillage.com/tvweb/...55&tabId=Holidays&cm_re=ss5-_-Homepage-_-Main


----------



## fallfire (Aug 9, 2005)

My co-worker gave that catlaog to me about two weeks ago. It has the three tumbling scarecrows on it. The website is very cool too. I love the frankenstein behind the tree and the whole bathroom decorations. This forum is great. You people rock!!


----------

